# My Collection Of Creatures Expanded. Stick Nymphs.



## tyler0912 (Dec 8, 2012)

Purchased 10 indian stick insect nymphs off ebay for Â£3.
14 Arrived theyre soo small and cute munching, crawling and interacting. It's awesome. I still dont' understand how they dont get eaten theyre' rubbish at camouflaging. ? 
haha. Does anyone else have stick insects, i also bought a pop net for when theyre bigger. So yah just thought i'd post they was soo cute. i originally wanted a praying mantis but couldn't get hold of live food often enough. anyway. Who has Stick Insects?


----------



## wellington (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey, where are the pics? How dare you not share pics of them I don't have any, but used to catch them as a kid when we would be camping. Would play with them for a while, then let them go. They are really cool. I also like the mantis also, caught a couple of those too.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 8, 2012)

Please Forgive Me...Ignore my face.


----------



## poison (Dec 8, 2012)

what do these eat?


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 8, 2012)

Privet,Brambles,Eucalyptus,Lettuce,Rose,Oak.


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2012)

Phasmids are illegal in the US. So will just just live vicariously through you.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, Why Are They Illegal? Are There Not Phasmids Living In That Country?


----------



## poison (Dec 8, 2012)

ive found stick bugs out here before


----------



## Itort (Dec 8, 2012)

Tom said:


> Phasmids are illegal in the US. So will just just live vicariously through you.


I guess I've been a criminal from early age. I've collected these in thru out the Midwest since I was child in late 50's on. Perhaps this one of those weird California laws.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2012)

If they are not native they are illegal to have.


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2012)

tyler0912 said:


> Wow, Why Are They Illegal? Are There Not Phasmids Living In That Country?



Like most of our laws, there is no good reason. Just more government oppression and freedom revocation.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't see stick insects very often around here,but mantids almost daily in the summer.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, there are not many laws like that over here.
I know were not aloud to touch Great Crested Newts, Bats, Swans. But Im Sure Thats About It :L /In a nutshell.


----------

